# Club to join in Oglethorpe



## deerkiller (Feb 22, 2016)

Looking to join a club in Oglethorpe or surrounding counties. Must be family friendly. Looking to take my 9 and 12 yr old daughters.


----------



## Double vision (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a club in Wilkes county with some openings. We are family friendly we don't allow any drinking or drugs etc. We love to see kids hunting and harvest their first deer. My email is Dcope955@gmail.com if you are still looking


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Jun 1, 2016)

we have a club in Oglethrope co  looking for hunters.  we love to see people get there kids into hunting.  we have several people now that hunts with there kids.  We are are a family friendly non drinking  club and kids under 16 can hunt with you at no extra charge.   If interested call Summie @ 706-658-6133  or Randall @ 706-338-3130  Thanks


----------



## jheaton2008 (Jun 24, 2016)

PM sent.


----------

